# Godspeed Front Mount Intercooler Install



## 04jettntb (Dec 11, 2008)

Hello All
I purchased a Godspeed intercooler KIt this week.Total out the door cost can u believe it only $290.I drove to toys auto in El Monte to make the purchase and they had it in stock.The Intercooler is 28" w end to end about 6"h and 2.5"d. The pipes are all aluminum with some sort of polished or chrome plating.Couplers and silicone connection hoses all included..The main thing i was happy about is it came with a map sensor mounting plate.No instructions so i was sent a link here of a previous install as a guideline.There were some were a few things that following that post were wrong.the location of the map sensor was to far out of reach for the factory wire.They jb welded it i welded it on.with the size of my intercooler i didnt need to cut the bottom of the bumper.Its supposed to be a bolt on kit but there is a lot of mods to do and here we go in simple terms for the average joe.
First take all the existing plumbing for the old intercooler off and rip your whole front end off.In my case i even took the metal bumber off.
I also found a little oil in all the old hoses and intercooler? Not sure if thats a bad turbo or just 5 years of buildup?








Pile of old jun removed








Second I mounted my intercooler and started from there.It needs to be high as possible and far back as possible.I actually attached it to the metal bumper.Did a little paint touch up while i had the front end apart.









Next I welded the map supplied map sensor plate on








I hooked up on the piping to the throttle body then went on to the driver side.THis side was tricky and need work.YOu have to drill a hole for the piping to pass thru.However i didnt like how it was fitting and wraping around and hitting the horns and electric fans on the backside so i cut a pie shape out of the pipe and opened it up and rewelded it.
























There really wasnt anyplace i could see all this in its mounting being situated so i buttoned up the front portion of the intercooler.Be sure to really tighten those claps as some of the hoses are loose fitting.I trimmed off the excess threads.Remember thats not much room behind the plastic bumper.

Next i hooked up the rest going to the trurbo.I had to weld on a hose bib for the pressure regulator n75j valve and cut and mounted the hose for the diverter valve.









You will also need to notch your plastic engine cover as shown below








While i had everything off I added a heavy spring to the waiste gate diaphram.Thats good for a psi or two.









Next i had to trial and error trim and fit the bumper.you have to do a lot of cutting on the bottom as shown and dtitch the inserts on the sided along with cutting off the bumper mounted mid section plastic tabs.Its all in the way.There a lot u have to gut on the bumper at least in my case.
















Im pretty much have it done here .Im not totally happy with the way the bumper is fitting but will re-address it later. I think i spent about 6 hrs total on the whole process so far.


















Eventually im goona change and put a differant bottom lip on here or a more racey looks bumper/air dam.
All said and done im happy with the performance gain.If you listen you can hear the flow /whistling in the piping makes a neat sound at certain points.I went from 23 pounds of boost and now up to 25psi boost.. I can really feel the torque and throttle response. Honestly whats the differance in a 1000 dollar kit and a 300 kit..Looks? Name Brand? Does it get the job done? yes..I dont need much more then this for a stock turbo or possible super ko4 upgrade..The kit is rated up too 400hp.So for the price versus looks and performance gain its worth it..Im happy. I did notice with the increased boost my computer or sensor flipped out and when i im assuming overboosted the computer literally shut my turbo down allowing no boost in some sort of safe mode.I shut the car off and started it back up and it was fine again.I double checked the hoses and nothing blew off.Maybe i needed to increase the octane in my fuel? Thats why meth inject is next. Be carefull i noticed the radiator is sufficated a little and my electric fans seam to run more then normal and when my car is off.
Anyway have fun guys whoever is instting this kit.Its pretty simple but you definetly need to do some cutting,welding,grinding and fabricating


----------



## burkechrs1 (Dec 1, 2008)

do you have a link to where i can get one of these???


----------



## 04jettntb (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: (burkechrs1)*

Sure the seller and link is here.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...witem=

It went pretty smoothly and quickly with just the few mods i had to do. It really brings out the 93 apr tune i had installed..This mod along with the 3" downpipe and 3" straight thru exhaust all the way out the back really helps. This all will get your 180hp jetta well into the 220 plus hp range or more.Feels like im pushing 250-275 at 25 psi boost? I baught this car last year.It was hit in the front a little but im not scared of fixing that kind of stuff so i got a good deal on the car... This is just one of many upgrades ive started. My old stock intercooler was smashed from the accident and i know it was restrictive as hell.


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Godspeed Front Mount Intercooler Install (04jettntb)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

not many DIYers on here can cut/weld/fab aluminum, that's a huge advantage.
cheers on the thorough writeup.


----------



## murraydo15 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: (screwball)*

So you finally got that kit and before I did. Lucky you man. I just got my Dp installed the other day and suprise suprise I got a crack like on the side of my engine or something with the oil. Luckly its not leaking yet, but apparently to get it fixed I need $400 dollars. So forget me being able to get my car chipped any time soon. Not that it would matter anyways because apparently APR is slowwwwww which means if I want a good one I should get Unitronic, but guess what? One is like three hours from me and no way I'm driving my car out of my state.....


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: (murraydo15)*

niceeeeee fabbing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: (screwball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *screwball* »_not many DIYers on here can cut/weld/fab aluminum, that's a huge advantage.
cheers on the thorough writeup.


yeah true but the amount of money you save..... i believe is worth the welding. Come on, us guys love tinkering, fiddling around, and fixing incomplete projects.
When all else fails, bust out the Dremel!









I hope you stay CEL FREE with this intercooler. good writeup!


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

of course it's worth it, but having access to an aluminum welding setup is not the norm.


----------



## axl rose (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (murraydo15)*


_Quote, originally posted by *murraydo15* »_So you finally got that kit and before I did. Lucky you man. I just got my Dp installed the other day and suprise suprise I got a crack like on the side of my engine or something with the oil. Luckly its not leaking yet, but apparently to get it fixed I need $400 dollars. So forget me being able to get my car chipped any time soon. Not that it would matter anyways because apparently APR is slowwwwww which means if I want a good one I should get Unitronic, but guess what? One is like three hours from me and no way I'm driving my car out of my state.....








\
huh?


----------



## MK4WolfsburgJetta (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (axl rose)*

I have had this kit forever and its awesome! 
Let me ask you though..... Whats going on with that wastegate....? What exactly did you do and what gains are you seeing? Looks creative though whatever it is.


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

So the side grillz don't fit anymore or do u just choose not to put them in???


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: (1.8Tjettta01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tjettta01* »_So the side grillz don't fit anymore or do u just choose not to put them in???

They fit on mine with trimming.








Also JB Weld works for the MAP.


----------



## MK4WolfsburgJetta (Mar 17, 2008)

still wondering about the spring on the wastegate.....?


----------



## golf-mk3 (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Godspeed Front Mount Intercooler Install (04jettntb)*

i have it on my BT golf 1.8t and it flows real good


----------



## k2boarder2404 (Nov 25, 2006)

mine wont fit







i think i got the wrong piping. i even trimmed the plastic bumper frame holding the radiator.


----------



## 04jettntb (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: (MK4WolfsburgJetta)*

The spring on the waste gate holds the waste gate shut under high boost conditions or aids in it staying shut if the diaphram spring is weak. and actually gives you an 80 cent well almost free 1-2 psi of boost however im boosting so much(Overboosting) now my computer flips out time to time.Got to get that glitch fixed somehow.


----------



## 04jettntb (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: (04jettntb)*

My grill covers wont fit because i baught the ones with the 2" pencil beam fog lamps.I guess i can cut my old stock ones buy taking out that dremel and trimming the fins.Im thinking of wire mesh also as an insert


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: (04jettntb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04jettntb* »_Im thinking of wire mesh also as an insert

Fashion police says no.


----------



## MK4WolfsburgJetta (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (04jettntb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04jettntb* »_The spring on the waste gate holds the waste gate shut under high boost conditions or aids in it staying shut if the diaphram spring is weak. and actually gives you an 80 cent well almost free 1-2 psi of boost however im boosting so much(Overboosting) now my computer flips out time to time.Got to get that glitch fixed somehow.

Does it do the same thing as a cranked wastegate? 
And did you just grab a spring from Ace Hardware or something?


----------



## 1.8what (Aug 17, 2005)

Is that a mild steel map flange you welded to the aluminum pipe or just discoloration from welding/shielding gas.


----------



## ragu9000 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (1.8what)*

ordered mine yest. thanks for write up man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwturbo02 (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: (ragu9000)*

I have the same intercooler on my set up but i have the LARGE intercooler. the piping is not a perfect fit though. My bracket from the pipe to the head flange broke after a while too.. BOo!







My bumper fits perfect though, had to modify the vents from the inside.


----------



## bwalzywolfsburg (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: (vwturbo02)*

nice setup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

I have the same kit, it's a nice piece for the price.


----------



## bwalzywolfsburg (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: (Nevaeh_Speed)*

oh yes it is
when you get buy a map flange for 20.00 and get 2 nipples at your local lowes or home depot for less than any IC out there. i cannot stand spending more than 500.00 for a IC. some of those prices that other companies offer is ridiculous


----------



## SinnerDC2 (Nov 8, 2008)

that looks just like my chinese IC I got it off ebay a couple of years ago for no money. Mine has worked great.


----------



## skatepopwar182 (Jul 15, 2008)

im also wondering about the spring thing.


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (skatepopwar182)*

The only downfall to these is the fitment....


----------



## pdxbora (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Godspeed Front Mount Intercooler Install (04jettntb)*

nice writeup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MK4WolfsburgJetta (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (hootyburra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hootyburra* »_The only downfall to these is the fitment....









If you trim the pipes a little and slide them into the couplers farther you can get rid of snaggle tooth look.











_Modified by MK4WolfsburgJetta at 1:29 PM 3-31-2009_


----------



## Punchdance (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: (MK4WolfsburgJetta)*

How does one go about welding what looks to be steel to an aluminum pipe?


----------



## EuroTrash88 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Punchdance)*

if u want to fix the overboost issue, install a 4.7v zener diode. this way u can boost to the moon and it'll be fine. have fun


----------



## ragu9000 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (EuroTrash88)*

How many niples did you weld onto the piping by the intake....I just got my kit and It already has one connect, How many more need to be added?
thanks!


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (ragu9000)*

is that a carbon trail on the outside of the turbine housing?? crack.


----------



## frostythesnowguy (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: (hootyburra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hootyburra* »_The only downfall to these is the fitment....









I disaggre
















I had to trim some pipe and my side vents a bit though


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: (frostythesnowguy)*

im on my cell... someone post a pic of mine. no pipe trimming, vents in place. then spray painted the pipes you`d never know its there.
EDIT: here you go:








only pic I have of them painted:










_Modified by -Khaos- at 5:01 AM 4-4-2009_


----------



## ragu9000 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (EuroTrash88)*

How many niples did you weld onto the piping by the intake....I just got my kit and It already has one connect, How many more need to be added?
thanks!


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (ragu9000)*

The jetta bumpers have more clearance so the piping fits alot better


----------



## kap0ne (Mar 16, 2001)

quick question 
those 3 parts you welded , did they come with the parts to weld or was everything on the piping and you moved it because you didn't like the placement


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: (kap0ne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kap0ne* »_quick question 
those 3 parts you welded , did they come with the parts to weld or was everything on the piping and you moved it because you didn't like the placement

it does not come with a MAP sensor or vacuum line for the N75.


----------



## Jay211 (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: (-Khaos-)*

Where did you get the vaccum line for the N75 valve? Can you grab a small nipple at a local parts store and weld/JB weld the thing on?


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jay211* »_Where did you get the vaccum line for the N75 valve? Can you grab a small nipple at a local parts store and weld/JB weld the thing on?


Yep.
Just drilled a small hole, threaded the nipple on there and JB welded it.


----------



## ScubaStevo87 (Aug 9, 2010)

So if I am reading this correctly, one can jb weld any fittings onto the piping if they don't own/have access to a welder? Was looking at this kit but don't want something that I have to take to a shop to weld for me. Thanks!


----------



## sounrealx (Apr 4, 2007)

jb weld works fine for the map flange and hose barb for the n75


----------



## ScubaStevo87 (Aug 9, 2010)

sounrealx said:


> jb weld works fine for the map flange and hose barb for the n75


And these are the only 2 fittings I have to put on?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ Yes


----------



## GTIguy199 (Sep 2, 2005)

Just bought this kit.. I got the type L upgraded intercooler can't wait to put it on my jetta!!!! Nice job on the install and this was a nice thread to read before I do my install! Lucky for me I have access to a tig welder!! Thanks for the write up! I'll post pics of my install when I'm soon it!


----------



## Monkeysrunwild (Nov 20, 2011)

I just bought this intercooler for my MK4 gti. 

What size nipples and hoses will i need exactly??

The last thing i want to happen is i rip my car apart then have to walk 10 miles to the autoparts store because i'm missing a hose :banghead:


----------



## tubbz (Nov 22, 2011)

where did u exactly mount the intercooler because i see you didnt touch the rebar


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

tubbz said:


> where did u exactly mount the intercooler because i see you didnt touch the rebar


lol, this thread has been sleeping a few years but I'm still here  I hang my intercooler from the rebar. drill 2 holes, mount the backets, attach intercooler, done. my core is only 8 inches tall, i prefer not to cut the rebar to pcs just to run an oversized intercooler. 10,11,12 or taller cores are over kill for most. the stuff below was stolen from a thread of mine



Big_Tom said:


> As it sits right now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tubbz (Nov 22, 2011)

i have one question...when u mounted it on bumper support where underneath did u mount it to? n how did u mount it ?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

look at the pictures. it clearly shows how it's mounted. the brakcets w/ bolts


----------



## Oriaes1337 (Feb 8, 2016)

I think it looks pretty sick without the side grills tbh. Like a Frankenstein monster


----------

